# Photo Tourney - Computer Peripherals



## Calibretto (Jul 19, 2010)

I know we did this one before, but I thought it was a fun one so let's do it again. It's pretty self-explanatory. Take a creative photo of a computer peripheral (mouse, keyboard, speakers, etc.)

Rules:
Playing this tournament is simple:

A tournament involves 11 different members max.
The winner of the last tournament will give a theme, and those who want to participate will post their pictures (Only one per person). Please, No more than eleven participants total.

When all participants have entered their picture in the tournament (please submit a link along with your picture), I will then create another thread to vote on the pictures via a poll. Located in the Off Topic sub forum.

New Rules:
- No spot saving; you will only be counted if you have a picture submitted.
- Only one picture may be posted at a time, if you decide to change it, please edit the original post.
- No posting an image that has previously won a competition.

So in brief:
- Users who wish to participate please post your image within this thread followed by a link to the image source.
- After eleven participants have entered the tournament, a second thread will be made with a poll to vote on the pictures.
- If entering a slightly computer manipulated photo, please post the original along with it so users who are voting can see the difference.

Winners will simply be the one who gets the most votes. He/she will then create another thread in which they propose a different theme for the next tournament.

Please resize your pictures to no larger than 1280 x 1024.
This tournament will have 4 days of voting.

You are permitted to change your image but if you could just change the URL in your original post and leave an edited comment with it.

Here's mine:

http://pic.leech.it/i/fcd5e/2015dc64keyboard.jpg


----------



## kobaj (Jul 19, 2010)

Oh! 

http://pic.leech.it/i/216b9/70f36721dscf9527.jpg


----------



## MBGraphics (Jul 19, 2010)

Here's mine:
http://www.m-b-photos.com/Other/Razer-Lachises-mouse/IMG9695/940027593_c4J87-O.jpg


----------



## vroom_skies (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## voyagerfan99 (Jul 20, 2010)

^Bobby, that's definitely one of my fav's from you! That keyboard is nice and clean looking 

I have two that I like, but I'll go with this one 






http://img832.imageshack.us/img832/920/dscf2634.jpg


----------



## speedyink (Jul 21, 2010)

http://fc00.deviantart.net/fs71/i/2010/201/a/6/Cat_and_Mouse_by_speedyink.jpg


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Jul 23, 2010)

Hmm....I'm surprised there aren't more entries already. C'mon guys! It's an easy subject!


----------



## Respital (Jul 24, 2010)

voyagerfan99 said:


> Hmm....I'm surprised there aren't more entries already. C'mon guys! It's an easy subject!



I guess I'll find a pic then. 

Edit: Found one!


----------



## bomberboysk (Jul 25, 2010)

Well, since it's not under NDA anymore i guess i could use this:


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Jul 28, 2010)

Anymore?


----------



## bomberboysk (Jul 30, 2010)

You would figure more people would have applicable photos on a computer forum. hehe


----------



## joh06937 (Jul 30, 2010)

do we need to have an incredible camera to enter or can we just use a decent one?


----------



## MBGraphics (Jul 30, 2010)

lol doesn't matter how good the camera is, its the person behind it...


----------



## joh06937 (Jul 30, 2010)

MBGraphics said:


> lol doesn't matter how good the camera is, its the person behind it...



gave it my all. i am no photographer so go easy on me


----------



## bkribbs (Jul 30, 2010)

Shot with my dad's Canon EOS 20D. I like it... Link- http://img8.imageshack.us/img8/6280/img6911a.jpg


----------



## Respital (Jul 30, 2010)

Maybe someone can throw it up?


----------



## bkribbs (Jul 30, 2010)

Should I?


----------



## Calibretto (Jul 30, 2010)

I'll do it.

EDIT: It's up!

http://www.computerforum.com/180139-photo-tourney-computer-peripherals.html


----------

